# CE-Kennzeichnung bei Lieferung nach ausserhalb der Gemeinschaft



## Profilator (24 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

mal ne simple Frage. Die MRL regelt ja das inverkehrbringen von Maschinen in der Gemeinschaft. Wenn wir aber nun unsere (neue) Maschine nach ausserhalb der Gemeinschaft verkaufen / liefern, findet ja gar kein inverkehrbringen im Sinne der MRL statt. 

Frage: kann / darf diese Maschine das CE-Zeichen haben ? 

Als Erklärung zu "darf": mein Gedanke ist, darf ich mich auf eine Richtlinie berufen - und die Konformität mit eben dieser bestätigen - wenn diese Richtlinie für mein Produkt garnicht gilt ?


MfG


----------



## Tommi (24 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

nach MRL zu arbeiten, kann so falsch nicht sein, da die DIN EN ISO Normen ganz schön umfassend sind.
Aber es gibt bestimmt hier und da noch landesspezifische Regeln, z.B. in der Elektrotechnik in Nordamerika,
die Du beachten musst und irgendwelche Ämter, die Du einschalten musst.
Leider habe ich keine Beispiele, da mich das nicht betrifft.

Schau Dir mal diesen Anhang an.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/51852-Neuauflage-des-Sicherheitskompendiums 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Profilator (24 Juli 2012)

Hallo Tommi,

ja das mag ja sein, aber bitte nicht von meiner zentalen Frage abweichen

*Frage: kann / darf diese Maschine das CE-Zeichen haben ? 



*MfG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juli 2012)

Eigentlich findet man doch in der Technik oft unterschiedliche Zertifizierungen.
Warum solll eine Maschine oder Betriebsmittel (Kaffeemaschine) nicht das UL und
gleichzeitig das CE Zeichen haben können. Ich denke mal wichtig ist doch das die
Zertifizierung für das Zielland vorhanden ist und das Produkt endsprechend gefertigt
ist.


----------



## LarsVader (24 Juli 2012)

Hab noch mal in meinen BG-Unterlagen nachgeschaut.
Die Maschine darf die CE Kennzeichnung haben. 
Ich habe nichts gefunden, was verbietet diese Kennzeichnung anzubringen (Voraussetzungen dafür müssen natürlich erfüllt sein).
Sie muss aber auch allen anderen länderspezifischen Vorgaben entsprechen.


----------



## Profilator (24 Juli 2012)

Hallo Rostiger, 

wie zuvor, bitte nicht von meiner zentralen Frage abweichen.

Die Antwort ..._ die Zertifizierung für das Zielland vorhanden ist und das Produkt endsprechend gefertigt
ist _beantwortet nicht meine Frage. 
Unabhängig davon das das grundsätzlich richtig ist, aber darum geht,s doch jetzt garnicht.

Meine Frage geht doch eindeutig dahin, das ich eben genau was anderes mache, nämlich _Zertifizierung für andere (falsche) Zielländer _auf meine Maschine pappe > ob das richtig, sinnvoll und erlaubt ist !?


MfG


----------



## Safety (24 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
es ist ausserhalb des Geltungsbereiches der MRL immer zu prüfen welche Gesetzliche Rahmenbedingungen eingehalten werden müssen.

Da ist es erstmal egal was Europäisches Recht sagt.
Ob da ein CE ausreichend ist muss geprüft werden, oft sind andere Anforderungen gegeben. Es kann auch dazu führen das kein CE mehr eingehalten werden kann was aber auch in diesem Fall nicht nötig ist.


----------



## Safety (24 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
kurz gesagt Du kannst alle Kennzeichnungen anbringen die das Produkt einhält.


----------



## Klopfer (27 Juli 2012)

Hallo Profilator,

da die verpflichtende Anwendung der MRL außerhalb der EU (plus EFTA in diesem Fall) nicht durch bilaterale Verträge reguliert sind, ist bei dem Inverkehrbringen eines Produktes im Rest der Welt immer die Rechtslage in eben jenem Land zu beachten. Am Besten sind entsprechende vertragliche Regelungen mit dem Kunden im Zielland.

Zwei Beispiele, die die Problematik verdeutlichen:

Fall 1 Zielland Amerika: Der amerikanische Kunde bestellt eine Maschine in der Ausführung gem. MRL und ausdrücklich MIT CE Zeichen (fand er wohl schick). Folglich wird auch genau das geliefert.

Fall 2 Zielland China: Ein Deutsches Unternehmen will an seinem Standort in China (neue) Maschinen betreiben. Diese haben ein CE Zeichen. Die lokalen Aufsichtsbehörden verhängen eine Anordnung, dass das CE Zeichen entfernt wird, da es zu Verwechslungen mit dem chinesischen CCC Zeichen kommen könnte. Ob diese Anordnung politische Hintergründe hatte ist mir nicht bekannt.

Also passt wieder meine Lieblingsantwort: "Es kommt drauf an".

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Profilator (27 Juli 2012)

Hallo Klopfer,

a) Das beim Inverkehrbringen eines Produktes im Rest der Welt immer die Rechtslage in eben jenem Land zu beachten ist, ist mir völlig klar. Aber darum geht es mir nicht. Wobei ich auf dem Standpunkt stehe das es sich dann eben nicht um ein Inverkehrbringen handelt, da das Inverkehrbringen in der MRL eindeutig als das ... in der Gemeinschaft definiert ist. Ich würde von einer Lieferung nach z.B. USA sprechen.

b) Am Besten sind entsprechende vertragliche Regelungen mit dem Kunden im Zielland. Auch klar. Mir geht es mehr um den juristischen Aspekt. Ich darf nämlich auch nicht bei einer MAschine die ich in die EU liefere mit dem Kunden vertragliche Regelungen treffen im Sinne von  "MRL und CE werden nicht beachtet" um z.B. die Maschine billiger zu machen.

c) Wie gesagt, ich stelle mir die Frage. ob es sinnvoll bzw. juristisch betrachtet überhaupt vertretbar ist, bei einer Lieferung eines Produktes in den Rest der Welt durch anpappen eines CE-Zeichens die Konformität mit der MRL zu bestätigen, obwohl die MRL für dieses Rechtsgeschäft gar keine Gültigkeit hat.

 MfG


----------



## LarsVader (27 Juli 2012)

Einfach gesagt.
Man muss sich in diesem Fall überlegen, ob man die Prozedur der CE-Kennzeichnung durchlaufen will.
Entscheidet man sich dafür, ist zu prüfen ob man mit der CE-Kennzeichnung nicht eine landesspezifische, zu erfüllende, Richtlinie verletzt. 
Dann darf man die CE nicht anbringen. 
Verletzt man nichts, darf man die CE anbringen. Sie wäre dann nur eine zusätzliche Kennzeichnung, die aber im Empfangsland nicht zur Geltung kommt.
Eigentlich doch ein Mehraufwand, den man sich sparen kann, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Safety (27 Juli 2012)

Hallo
koennte man sıch sparen aber es gıbt auch Systeme dıe gleıchzeıtıg ın und ausserhalb der EU gelıefert werden z.B. Serıenmaschınen oder Sıcherheıtsbauteıle


----------



## trinitaucher (27 Juli 2012)

Profilator schrieb:


> c) Wie gesagt, ich stelle mir die Frage. ob es sinnvoll bzw. juristisch betrachtet überhaupt vertretbar ist, bei einer Lieferung eines Produktes in den Rest der Welt durch anpappen eines CE-Zeichens die Konformität mit der MRL zu bestätigen, obwohl die MRL für dieses Rechtsgeschäft gar keine Gültigkeit hat.


Drehen wir uns im Kreis? Wurde doch schon hinreichend beschrieben 

- *juristisch* wird dir hier niemand etwas betrachten. Rechtssicherheit wird das Forum dir nicht bieten können, also ist deine zentrale Fragestellung nicht zielführend.
- Du darfst prinzipiell deine Maschine zertifizieren lassen wie du willst. Wenn's CE-konform ist und du's kennzeichnen willst, mach's doch einfach. Ich wüsste nicht, dass ein Gesetz explizit verbietet, eine bestimmte Zertifizierung auszuweisen. (außer das eine Beispiel von den chinesen, aber sowas kann auch bei den teilweise wirren Kundenwünschen immer mal vorkommen).

Wenn für die Maschine deines Kunden gar kein CE erforderlich ist, wieso willst du es dann überhaupt nach CE prüfen und/oder ausweisen? ... ich verstehe dein Problem nicht? (alles andere wurde wie gesagt schon zig mal wiederholt beantwortet)


----------



## Profilator (27 Juli 2012)

Hallo Taucher,

danke für die freundliche Formulierung der Antwort.

By the way ; Mir ist auch kein Gesetz bekannt, das explizit verbietet jemand die Geldbörse zu klauen.
Ist aber trotzdem nicht erlaubt, oder ?



MfG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juli 2012)

Hallo Profi,
Ich würde dich mal bitten deine frage vernünftig auszuformulieren, dann besteht
auch die Möglichkeit das du eine Antwort bekommst, die du hören möchtest. 
Zb soll deine Frage ich darauf beziehen ob die MRL hergibt was du wissen möchtest.
Oder möchtest du wissen ob eine Verordnung außerhalb der bestimmten Land diese
Vorschrift besteht, dann solltest du dieses Land benennen. 

Wobei es ziemlich sicher keine Allgemeingültige Antwort auf deine Frage gibt, da dieses
sicherlich vom Empfängerland abhängt.

Im übrigen finde ich deine pampigen Reaktionen, auf Mitarbeit nicht in Ordnung.

Schönes WE


----------



## MSB (27 Juli 2012)

Profilator schrieb:


> Hallo Taucher,
> 
> danke für die freundliche Formulierung der Antwort.
> 
> ...


Es ist leider auch nicht verboten zweifelhafte Fragen zu stellen, und schlimmer noch sämtliche Antworten zu ignorieren.

Die allermeisten EU-Richtlinien sind sich ja einig was die Definition "Inverkehrbringen" anbelangt,
dreh doch einfach mal irgend einen Computer um, und schau mal auf die Aufkleber und die zig Zertifizierungszeichen die darauf kleben.
(CE, UL, CSA, CCC, GS, und noch einige, die ich nichtmal kenne)
Ähnlich dürften viele Bauteile die du an der Maschine verbaust aussehen.
Alleine damit dürfte deine Frage erschöpfend beantwortet sein.

Es bleibt dir ja vollkommen unbenommen die Maschine für mehrere Zielmärkte zu bauen,
und somit auch die jeweiligen Vorschriften der jeweiligen Zielländer einzuhalten und per Zeichen bzw. Dokumentation zu bestätigen.

Wenn es allerdings keine Serienmaschine ist, welche schon von Haus aus für zig Länder bestimmt ist, wäre
es aber kostentechnisch ziemlich unsinnig mehr zu machen als notwendig.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## LarsVader (27 Juli 2012)

Um mal klug zu scheißen wäre die Nummer mit der Geldbörse Diebstahl.
Und dagegen gibts schon Gesetze.
So nu aber gut.


----------



## trinitaucher (28 Juli 2012)

Profilator schrieb:


> By the way ; Mir ist auch kein Gesetz bekannt, das explizit verbietet jemand die Geldbörse zu klauen.
> Ist aber trotzdem nicht erlaubt, oder ?


Begründet sich auf den Grundsätzen von Besitz und Eigentum (s. BGB), der Straftatbestand der rechtswidrigen Aneignung einer beweglichen Sache nennt sich "Diebstahl" und ist in § 242 StGB beschrieben.

Auf deine Frage zurückführend darfst du natürlich nicht einfach blind nach einer Vorschrift suchen, die explizit eine unnötige Zertifizierung verbietet. ... so langsam nimmt die Fragestellung echt seltsame Züge an.


----------

